# Native Fish!



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Is anyone else here fond of our native fish species?
Do you like fishing for them, watching them, keeping them...? =]
I have had the good fortune to see some small, under a foot long pike hunting. Most spectacular! Not quite the same as the big beasts though.
I'm also rather fond of bullheads and stickleback.

I live in Suffolk, and my granny owns a mill so I have good river access. There seems to be pike, roach, chub, perch, gudgeon, minnow and bullheads. May be more (I think bream and carp) but can't personally verify. Where do you guys live? What kinds of fish are in your local waters?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Zerox Z21 said:


> Is anyone else here fond of our native fish species?
> Do you like fishing for them, watching them, keeping them...? =]
> I have had the good fortune to see some small, under a foot long pike hunting. Most spectacular! Not quite the same as the big beasts though.
> I'm also rather fond of bullheads and stickleback.
> ...


Cambridgeshire, so similar to yours  I love looking for them, fishing for them, catching them with nets!


----------

